# Hunter Trails dress code?



## jsr (23 March 2011)

I'm hoping to do my first Hunter Trail in May (training session tomorrow..so will decide after that if we're up for it!!) but I don't have an event shirt and to be honest I don't really want one because I'm not really into colours etc!! The last XC event I did (only novice local thing) I just wore black, and from the photo's I thought I looked quiet smart (overweight but I've addressed that and am now 3 stone lighter!!) but still I thought being on a black horse I looked quiet fetching (for me!!).  SO do you think I'll be okay dressed all in black again or is it expected (and from last years pictures everyone is dressed in colours and 'proper' XC shirts) that I dress as the others?


----------



## sazzle44 (23 March 2011)

It's fine to go round as you want. As long as you look neat & tidy with the correct safety stuff (hat, body protector & medical armband) & all you tack is in good condition there's no problem what it is. You may need to check whether you can wear short sleeves though, if it is PC you have to have long sleeves. Good luck


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (23 March 2011)

Wear what you want. I wear a white polo neck and white breeches and I have a coloured hat silk. Just normal stuff. My back protector doesn't match my colours it's just a plain black one. 

A friend of mine wears jeans, rubber black boots and his Patey hat!!!


----------



## jsr (23 March 2011)

great thanks, I'm not one for uniforms so didn't really want to buy something just to fit in. I've got a high necked black long sleeved fleecey thing that will do. Doubt anyone will be looking at my clothes...they'll be too busy laughing and blushing at my language!! Lol!!


----------



## Happy Hunter (23 March 2011)

I fence judge at a HT - The rules we have (its fairly local and informal) are that 

- Must be long sleeves
- Must have proper saftey checked Hat
- Must wear Body protector
- Secretarys Descressional rule making sure everyone looks safe and all kit is up to requirement.
- I think miiight be a rule about tie or stock must be worn - but this might be something i mixed up with PC!

As long as your  not wearing a bra and strappy top, or anything with a chunky zip or hood - then you should be fine!!!

Actually Last year everyone was wearing XC stuff - and it was a refreshing change to see someone going around in a hacking jacket with stock and shirt!!!


----------



## gonebananas (23 March 2011)

Happy Hunter said:



			As long as your  not wearing a bra and strappy top, or anything with a chunky zip or hood - then you should be fine!!!
		
Click to expand...

Not wearing a bra!!!????  At all? or just on its own lol? I'd hate to go round a HT course braless the twins would be everywhere!! lol


----------



## marmalade76 (23 March 2011)

I've worth black for years, see here:-

http://www.event-digipix.co.uk/gallery/091108c2l2/image/55/

I think it looks smart.

What I think spoils a XC outfit is when someone doesn't wear a stock or something with a proper collar (ie polo neck).


----------



## QassiaDeTouzaine (25 March 2011)

Beige jodhs, smart boots, body protector, correctly fitting hat to the right standards, gloves, stock or tie, and we tend to use pony club jumper or hacking jacket


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (31 March 2011)

My stock matches my hat and I used to have gloves that matched too.....When I first went to England and helped out at HT's I was gobsmacked to see people going round in hacking jackets!!!

I think the stock is a PC rule, I know in Eventing Ireland you have to wear a stock for cross country.


----------



## solitairex (8 April 2011)

I just wear my racing silks! Haha, xx


----------



## Happyhuntress (8 April 2011)

We did Surrey Union Hunter Trials last weekend. The schedule said hunting dress preferred, but XC accepted.

I went in hunting dress (ratcatcher) with a body protector (optional) over the top. We were congratulated on our turnout 

Most people were in XC silks - very few indeed in hunting dress.

Going to try and upload an image now...


----------



## Happyhuntress (8 April 2011)

ho hum... try this

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...&set=a.1519812107814.73146.1009878060&theater


----------



## Rowreach (8 April 2011)

Many years ago I had a row with the HT sec of the Chid & Lec because they insisted on hacking jackets even if that meant that a person couldn't fit their BP either under or over it!  They then relaxed the rules to say hunting attire preferred but not compulsory.

I would say be comfortable but safe - so, proper helmet, stock (to support your neck), long sleeved top, BP, safe boots and gloves.  Don't tie your stock so tight you can't breathe though 

And then have fun and good luck


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (12 April 2011)

I was at a hunter trial on Sunday and they had a gate jumping competition, one of the competitors was wearing a hunting cap and he was asked to change it for a hat with a chin strap. One of the other guys then said no he's ok to wear that because he's a huntsman. Now I thought the logic behind it was a bit ridiculous but at hunter trials here it is not compulsory to wear a skull cap and BP. (Which I think is ridiculous) but each to their own I suppose.


----------

